# Louise's 700 lb black bear



## Lgard723 (Jan 5, 2012)

what channel rogers? ontario




trapper1 said:


> you heard about it, now you can see it tomorrow morning at 10:30 AM on 320 Shaw or at 11:00 AM on the home page of www.justushunting.com
> anyone that knows Louise knows she's the quiet and unassuming one in our household and boy does she hold it together....don't miss this one people
> Rick


----------



## trapper1 (Nov 9, 2004)

Shaw Direct 320 (Star Choice), or at 11:00 AM go to our home page on www.justushunting.com and scroll down, you will see it there
Rick


----------



## Lgard723 (Jan 5, 2012)

trapper1 said:


> you heard about it, now you can see it tomorrow morning at 10:30 AM on 320 Shaw or at 11:00 AM on the home page of www.justushunting.com
> anyone that knows Louise knows she's the quiet and unassuming one in our household and boy does she hold it together....don't miss this one people
> Rick


OK went to the website, video of Ontario record typical buck. Awesome buck by the way!


----------



## Lgard723 (Jan 5, 2012)

WOW that's gotta be the biggest black bear I've seen. What did the skull measure? McGuinty's Ontario spring bear hunt ban, turned out be a breeding programme for mega monster black bears


----------



## DXTCLUE (Apr 4, 2010)

It gave the measurement near the end of the show


----------



## Lgard723 (Jan 5, 2012)

DXTCLUE said:


> It gave the measurement near the end of the show


And the measurement was?


----------



## JDoupe (Dec 9, 2006)

I think it was 21 9/16th if I remember?!? Hell of a bear...and a hell of a show!!!!

I love watching this show.....very well done.

Who's this Todd Orton? Sounds like a character if I ever saw one......


----------



## hunter-4-life (Feb 22, 2011)

My buddy shot a bear 21 11/16 this spring!! Awesome bear!! Congrats!!


----------



## JDoupe (Dec 9, 2006)

Really?!? I think in the Vid they said that 21 11/16 was what the Ontario record was. Thats a huge bear!!!


----------



## bullrambler (Mar 11, 2006)

Yup I checked it out. One thing to keep in mind is that due to no more spring bear hunt, suggests that all the bears can get a little bigger.


----------



## Lgard723 (Jan 5, 2012)

hunter-4-life said:


> My buddy shot a bear 21 11/16 this spring!! Awesome bear!! Congrats!!


pics? weight, where


----------



## rsteep (Mar 1, 2008)

Lgard723 said:


> WOW that's gotta be the biggest black bear I've seen. What did the skull measure? McGuinty's Ontario spring bear hunt ban, turned out be a breeding programme for mega monster black bears


It was Harris and the PC that did us that favor.


----------



## Lgard723 (Jan 5, 2012)

rsteep said:


> It was Harris and the PC that did us that favor.


 Mike the knife, time flies getting old, McGuinty's been in power so long.


----------



## kiwitahi (Dec 11, 2011)

Congratulations Louise, most boyz would have shot the 45 gallon drum. LOL. You truly are the Queen of the forest!


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

Great show just us hunting crew ..kudos wow what a tight knit family...great to see...


----------



## hunter-4-life (Feb 22, 2011)

Lgard723 said:


> pics? weight, where


Sorry i meant to last spring (2011) Up in northern saskatchewan, on public land with his bow. 500 lbs 21 11/16 Spring of 2011 he got em. I dont have any pics right now but if i can grab some ill post em. I have a pic of it mounted but thats it.


----------



## hunter-4-life (Feb 22, 2011)

View attachment 1304777

This is the bear. Its mounted about 4 feet off ground and he has a 8 foot ceiling so do the math! Ear to ear is 18 in wide!!


----------



## Lgard723 (Jan 5, 2012)

the attachment is invalid



hunter-4-life said:


> View attachment 1304777
> 
> This is the bear. Its mounted about 4 feet off ground and he has a 8 foot ceiling so do the math! Ear to ear is 18 in wide!!


----------



## hunter-4-life (Feb 22, 2011)

Thats wierd, it worked when i first posted it. Ill try again


----------



## hunter-4-life (Feb 22, 2011)




----------



## hunter-4-life (Feb 22, 2011)

I clicked on the "attachment" and it worked


----------



## trapper1 (Nov 9, 2004)

very nice bear indeed'
Rick


----------



## crazymoose (May 17, 2005)

Finally a Great Canadian family show.
Great episode Rick.
Keep them coming.
Nice shot Louise.


----------



## Gobblinthunder (Apr 12, 2008)

great show
Can't wait to see the moose hunting shows from up where I used to hunt ole swamp donkey.....


----------



## Gobblinthunder (Apr 12, 2008)

by the way very nice bear!!!


----------



## crkelly (Mar 17, 2011)

Very nice Rick and congratulations Louise on a magnificent bear.


----------

